# Good Sony News



## cosmonaut (Dec 14, 2012)

Dpreview rates the a99 just slightly higher than the D800. I think because the a 99 just has more features. Flip screen, IBIS, focus peaking, non flipping mirror, EVF, and also my a99 out focuses my D800 in low light. I am glad they are so unbiased with their reviews. Sony is finally getting noticed and appreciated. A little respect now.......


----------



## John27 (Dec 14, 2012)

Interesting!

It's a neat looking camera, and I'm all for companies like Sony challenging decades of camera technology with something new.  I'm afraid some of their features will turn off pro photogs though, things they see as 'gimmicky' like the flip out screen or GPS.  In fact, when the Canon 6D was released several pro Canon shooters commented on how they couldn't 'take it seriously' because of it's extra features.  You'd think more features means more better!  But, apparently not to some!

I don't know if the reign of Canikon is coming down any time soon.  But it's always great to see these third party camera manufacturers that fill a niche, and more importantly, drive competition between Canon and Nikon and force them to innovate and make better cameras!  Up until recently, for Canon and Nikon, all they had to do was keep up with the other guy, not the other guyS.

I know patent laws and such would never allow it to happen, but, imagine if one of these third party systems adopted a Canon or Nikon mount?  Then we'd see a WORLD of new innovation as there is no longer the 'But I have thousands of dollars worth of [Canon L or Nikkor] glass!' keeping people from moving to a third party.  Imagine how hard Canon and Nikon would have to work to keep up with someone who could potentially take their most loyal customers away?

I mean, I'm a Canon shooter.  Not because Canon is the Holy Grail and Nikon is scum of the earth, but because that's what I got started with!  In the future, if I upgrade bodies and Nikon has a body that is just a little bit better, I'll still go with the Canon.  It's not worth buying all new glass, flashes and accessories in order to gain a feature or two or a slightly better body.  I think many other Canon and Nikon shooters would agree with me.  But if a Canon EF mount camera came out that was better than a Canon body in my price range?  Well, that'd be different wouldn't it!


----------



## Kolia (Dec 14, 2012)

Good news !

I doubt Sony plans on taking over established pro photographers.  Keeping customer along as they grow and want bigger and better thing is probably a more realistic goal.

They don't need to take over the market either.  Just make enough to be viable.


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah I doubt Nikon or Canon faithful will ever jump ships. But it's nice to know that my a99 is a contender and a seriously good camera. I know it takes beautiful pictures. Gimmiky, well I am an older guy will two back surgeries behind me. I fell three stories and stayed in a coma for eight weeks and my neck and back is a train wreck. The flip screen and focus peaking keeps me in the game for low to the ground angles.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 14, 2012)

What is the sensor performance?


----------



## John27 (Dec 14, 2012)

I may be wrong, but I have a feeling in the next few years we are going to see a hot shot pro or two whip out a Sony or other third-brand camera.  Maybe see a Sony at a major sporting event or something.  We already have some of the famous 'bloggers' taking the MILC's out 'walking around', or even using third-party cameras altogether.

I doubt Sony will ever take over the pro market, but I do think they'll become relevant in that market soon.  And hey, as a Canon shooter, I'm all for it.  I never got why people had a desire to see the 'other brand' fail.  If there was no competition, we would never have the kind of cameras we have now.  There's just no need to spend millions in RnD if you can keep selling the same old standby.


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 15, 2012)

John27 said:


> I may be wrong, but I have a feeling in the next few years we are going to see a hot shot pro or two whip out a Sony or other third-brand camera.  Maybe see a Sony at a major sporting event or something.  We already have some of the famous 'bloggers' taking the MILC's out 'walking around', or even using third-party cameras altogether.
> 
> I doubt Sony will ever take over the pro market, but I do think they'll become relevant in that market soon.  And hey, as a Canon shooter, I'm all for it.  I never got why people had a desire to see the 'other brand' fail.  If there was no competition, we would never have the kind of cameras we have now.  There's just no need to spend millions in RnD if you can keep selling the same old standby.



 Well you never know. Pros demand and take pride in having the very best IQ. If it becomes overly obvious that a Sony camera is a clear better choice you will see, most likely young photographers, gravitate to the Sony line. Some people just want the best period and will settle for no less. My problem is I like all cameras. The only cameras I just don't like are Sigma and Olympus Pens. If those were my only two choices I would rather play Bingo at the Lodge with the other old people.


----------

